# Prop 16 hells bay whip ray 2002



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't have an answer to that but am interested in seeing what numbers you get with that motor. when I bought my 01 waterman 16 it had a merc 25 2 stroke which was considered a pretty peppy 25 and I was only getting about 25mph on a good day with 2 in the boat. I do think the 50 hatsu I have now is too much weight though. wish someone made a really light and really fast 30.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a new DF25 on a 16’ Conchfish. I’ve heard the stainless props chatter pretty bad so I’ve been looking at aluminum 4 blades. I have a Solas Amita 4 blade on its way, I’ll let you know how it performs in the next week or so.


----------



## CaptDavis1 (Jul 13, 2020)

10.5 - 12pitch on mine. 13 pitch was fine, but with only a light load.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

devrep said:


> I don't have an answer to that but am interested in seeing what numbers you get with that motor. when I bought my 01 waterman 16 it had a merc 25 2 stroke which was considered a pretty peppy 25 and I was only getting about 25mph on a good day with 2 in the boat. I do think the 50 hatsu I have now is too much weight though. wish someone made a really light and really fast 30.


Suzuki DF30 is about 155-160 lbs. Moving up their 40 is i think 217lbs. I'm going with the tiller 30 on my Heron 16


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

SS06 said:


> Suzuki DF30 is about 155-160 lbs. Moving up their 40 is i think 217lbs. I'm going with the tiller 30 on my Heron 16


I'm thinking they only come in 20"? I need a 15". my 50 is lighter than suzukis' 40.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I have a new DF25 on a 16’ Conchfish. I’ve heard the stainless props chatter pretty bad so I’ve been looking at aluminum 4 blades. I have a Solas Amita 4 blade on its way, I’ll let you know how it performs in the next week or so.


I’m very interested in how prop material would cause chatter. Weight?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just an update on this post for anyone interested. I put a Solas Amita 4 blade 12 pitch on my DF25A on the Conchfish and it’s great. Stock prop was a small 11 pitch 3 blade which didn’t necessarily give me any issues, but I know the hull was capable of better holeshot so I wanted to try the 4 blade.

Full disclosure, I do not have a tach so I’m not sure about rpms. Tiny tach is in the mail. I got a deal on the Solas so I figured I’d give it a shot. Holeshot is greatly improved and I can plane at about 12 or 13 mph which is great for those tight creeks that hold manatees here. I lost about 2 or 3 mph top end, but I’m more concerned with being able to pop up in a hole and go.


----------

